# Eric Gordon says he's now committed to leading young Hornets



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Eric Gordon appreciated all the welcome-back wishes he received at a New Orleans hospital on Monday while he took a physical for his new contract with the New Orleans Hornets. But once Gordon puts on his Hornets uniform for his first home game next season, he isn't sure the response will be quite as warm.
> 
> After declaring that he didn't want the Hornets to match the Phoenix Suns' offer sheet for him – and that his "heart" was already in Phoenix – Gordon now finds himself back in New Orleans. And he says he's committed to leading the young Hornets, who now include top overall draft pick Anthony Davis and rookie guard Austin Rivers.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/news/nba--eric-gordon-says-he-s-committed-to-leading-hornets.html


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

This guys a ****ing moron. 

Good that the Hornets called his bluff though. Spoiled brat.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## NOHornets (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah I'm not sure that he's saying the right things that a leader of a team would be saying. He was threatened by the Hornets drafting a 19 year old PG/SG prospect in the lottery, even though they had already committed to re-signing you? Really? Doesn't say much about his confidence as the face of a franchise. 



> "It's going to take time," Gordon said. "I can see it developing to be really good in a few years. But as of right now I wouldn't go over the top with it because those guys are young. They don't know how to play in big game situations yet."


Every other guy out there that signs a max deal with a team says things like "We got a bright future ahead of us, this team can go far" etc.. This guy can't even hide the fact that he thinks this will be a bad team for the next few years. Way to instill confidence in an organization that just handed you a $58M contract. I'm starting to agree with R-Star on this.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Plus, Davis has played in an NCAA Championship game and won. That's a bigger game than EG has probably played in...


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

He probably just isn't threatened by Rivers any more now that Rivers has turned a couple of dud games in summer league. Gordon was still right about the managements draft day decision - they shouldn't have drafted another shooting guard, as it doesn't look like Rivers is suited for that.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

NOHornets said:


> Every other guy out there that signs a max deal with a team says things like "We got a bright future ahead of us, this team can go far" etc.. This guy can't even hide the fact that he thinks this will be a bad team for the next few years. Way to instill confidence in an organization that just handed you a $58M contract. I'm starting to agree with R-Star on this.


Well, it's not like Gordon's _wrong_ but their chances the next one to three years, and it isn't like he didn't make it clear about his desire to return. It was clear that the Hornet's best move was to match Phoenix's offer and, if he was adamant about not wanting to return, trying to find more value for him than the Suns could offer. They had to expect a little fallout in the process.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Im not going to bash Gordon about this offseason. For some reason I really believe he was just trying to get the most money possible. He has never struck me as the type of player to sandbag to force a trade like Baron Davis did in the end. I think we will get the most out of Gordon this season regardless of whose long term plans take precedent. In the end we still have the option to trade him and we get to watch how the younger guys we would likely trade for will pan out a little first. 2 first round picks, cap space and a good trade option who won't **** off...I'll take it.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He doesn't mean it but at least he's not moping


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> He probably just isn't threatened by Rivers any more now that Rivers has turned a couple of dud games in summer league. Gordon was still right about the managements draft day decision - they shouldn't have drafted another shooting guard, as it doesn't look like Rivers is suited for that.


Whats wrong with drafting a combo guard who can come off the bench at the 1 and 2?

Austin Rivers isn't stealing Gordons starting spot. He isn't good enough. He never will be. Doesn't hurt to have a guy who can step in when EG gets injured again though.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Lets all just remember that Austin Rivers isn't paving any new roads by being a potential score fist point guard/combo guard. "Oh you mean this PG doesn't want to pass...shocking." Anyway I don't see anything inherently wrong with Rivers' ballhandling ability that would lead me to believe that he cannot become a combo guard that can competently run an offense when necessary...if he wants too.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Austin Rivers in my eyes is going to be a combo guard who is a huge chucker. 

The guy has way too much confidence of someone his skill level. Reminds me of Damon Jones. That guy thought he was Jordan, when in reality, he was.... Damon Jones.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

If his last name wasn't Rivers he would not have gone in the 1st round, to many scout buy into the he is a coach's son and that he has been around the NBA his entire life bullshit.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> If his last name wasn't Rivers he would not have gone in the 1st round, to many scout buy into the he is a coach's son and that he has been around the NBA his entire life bullshit.


Yep. Now I'm not sure he'd fall past Plumlee or anything, but yea, he's a late first round pick if Doc Rivers never played in the NBA.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

(Yeah but we should've gotten Eric Bledsoe in that deal anyways)


----------

